# Water leak in boot (somewhere!!)



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

My boot area has a water leak, water appears clean and puddles around the battery area (lowest point) I have had all the rear trim out and the hosepipe all over the car, I even tie wrapped the hose onto our fence so it 'rainned' on the car for around an hour.........still no signs.

I have had the hose just about everywhere, wheelarches, inside rear bumper, all over the top of the car, nothing, as soon as I drive the car in the rain the boot gets wet, I even placed kitchen roll all around the boot area to identify where it comes from, the rear and right side got wet but to be honest I left it too long and I think the water was sloshing about, I'll try again. any thoughts anyone??


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I would have that back at Audi there was issues in Roadsters with blocked breather pipes


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

robokn said:


> I would have that back at Audi there was issues in Roadsters with blocked breather pipes


Mines a coupe, can you elaborate on the 'blocked breather?'


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I believe that they are pipes from the back of the car through the boot and thats where my knowledge 
stops....sorry


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Have you tried adjusting the "rubber stoppers" at the rear of the boot lid? If they are not set correct, it might be the boot lid does not seal properly all arround?


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Arne said:


> Have you tried adjusting the "rubber stoppers" at the rear of the boot lid? If they are not set correct, it might be the boot lid does not seal properly all arround?


Yep, i have fiddled with those and also the boot catch, it seems to be either the R side or rear, probably more so the R side, no trim gets wet, it just appears soaking the kitchen roll that I am trying to use to identify where it comes in, i'm getting pissed off with it now, a £53k 3 month old car with a boot full of water, NOT what I expect to be honest, I guess it's another trip to the dealer and a week in a f&^%$£g astra


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Had a similar problem with a rogue leak some years ago in a different car, thought it was a blocked drain pipe from the sliding sunroof but turned out to be a very small hole in a rear wheel arch - so very difficult to replicate until it rains hard and you drive through deep puddles. Sealed inside the wheelarch and also from inside the car as well and bingo. Good luck!


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for that, this one's odd, only leaks when i'm driving the car in the rain, it can pi** down all night and the car stays dry and also the roads can be soaked but if it's not raining the car stays dry. :?


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

That sounds like a leak in the wheel arch area or the drain around the boot lid / hatch, where the water is being forced in either through a hole in wheel arch or through seal in boot lid......

Next time you're out in the rain,... try to get your car somewhere dry after the drive and check around all the hatch seals to see if you can spot wet areas (notice I avoided the word "Patch"), on the 'inside' of the seal.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Harvester said:


> That sounds like a leak in the wheel arch area or the drain around the boot lid / hatch, where the water is being forced in either through a hole in wheel arch or through seal in boot lid......
> 
> Next time you're out in the rain,... try to get your car somewhere dry after the drive and check around all the hatch seals to see if you can spot wet areas (notice I avoided the word "Patch"), on the 'inside' of the seal.


Thanks, I think I have found it, the rear hatch seal sits on a horizontal lip not the normal vertical one like most cars, the seal has been removed for fitment of the tracker arial, the seal is slightly lifted around the bottom right corner, the seal also has white goo to complete the seal, I guess this has been misplaced by the removal/refitment


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

mikef4uk said:


> Harvester said:
> 
> 
> > That sounds like a leak in the wheel arch area or the drain around the boot lid / hatch, where the water is being forced in either through a hole in wheel arch or through seal in boot lid......
> ...


That's good news,.... hope you managed to get it cured before the next deluge!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Glad that seems to be solved. And it's not a standard feature from the factory either. 

Well done.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Well I had'nt found it............but I have now!
What an absolute tw*t to find, the water in the boot was leaking in from a spot welded seam in the Right rear of the boot behind the trim panel and the aux fuse board, it is the seal of the right rear quater window at fault right in the rear corner, the problem in finding it is it takes about 40 minutes in heavy rain to start leaking, I spent close to an hour sitting in the rear seats watching it today, now I know where it is I can make it pretty bad by directing the hose pipe at that rear corner of the quater window.

Audi want to remove the window and seals....................I can see that ending up a mess, so, I have booked the car in but they have agreed that I should do something to lessen the leak as the earliest I can have a courtesy car is in 3 weeks, I'll try with a little Tiger seal (polyuerathane one pack) and if I stop it that's the end of it, I really don't want the window cutting out if it's not required


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

mikef4uk said:


> Well I had'nt found it............but I have now!
> What an absolute tw*t to find, the water in the boot was leaking in from a spot welded seam in the Right rear of the boot behind the trim panel and the aux fuse board, it is the seal of the right rear quater window at fault right in the rear corner, the problem in finding it is it takes about 40 minutes in heavy rain to start leaking, I spent close to an hour sitting in the rear seats watching it today, now I know where it is I can make it pretty bad by directing the hose pipe at that rear corner of the quater window.
> 
> Audi want to remove the window and seals....................I can see that ending up a mess, so, I have booked the car in but they have agreed that I should do something to lessen the leak as the earliest I can have a courtesy car is in 3 weeks, I'll try with a little Tiger seal (polyuerathane one pack) and if I stop it that's the end of it, I really don't want the window cutting out if it's not required


Hi. Did you fix this leak? Did they replace the seals on the rear triangle window? I think I have a leak in the same place. Wet carpet behind driver seat(lhd) and water puddle in the boot.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I doubt you will get a reply.

The last post on this thread was over 3 years ago and mikef4uk hasn't posted here for 2 years.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

brittan said:


> I doubt you will get a reply.
> 
> The last post on this thread was over 3 years ago and mikef4uk hasn't posted here for 2 years.


Sent him a PM just in case.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm going to try to locate the leak this weekend. If I find a leak from the little window I will try to use black sillicone(a suitable highgrade one) to seal it. If I manage to make it look good/invisible it'll do. If not I'll take it to a glassrepair shop.(don't know what you call it in english)


----------



## siwhite (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine has been leaking like a sieve. The amount of water I've bailed out of the boot in recent weeks just isn't funny. Anyway, I think I found the source...

The plate the spoiler sits on has a thin rubber seal which doesn't seem to work very well and, added to that, the spoiler drain tubes also don't seem to seal very well where they come through the spoiler mounting plate.

Removing the parts and applying a thin bead of flexible panel sealant to supplement the rubber seal on all three parts seems to have done the trick.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

siwhite said:


> Mine has been leaking like a sieve. The amount of water I've bailed out of the boot in recent weeks just isn't funny. Anyway, I think I found the source...
> 
> The plate the spoiler sits on has a thin rubber seal which doesn't seem to work very well and, added to that, the spoiler drain tubes also don't seem to seal very well where they come through the spoiler mounting plate.
> 
> Removing the parts and applying a thin bead of flexible panel sealant to supplement the rubber seal on all three parts seems to have done the trick.


Do you have any pics? Nice to know for others searching for leaks. Was it easy to do?


----------



## Mattjin (Aug 18, 2013)

I pulled my electric spoiler out today to replace it with the OEM fixed wing. Mine had an off/white silicon type sealant smeared around those drain tube rubber seals, and it appears to be done by the factory. The fittings and spoiler have never been removed before, definitely not a dealer solution. I can take a photo if needed?


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Mattjin said:


> I pulled my electric spoiler out today to replace it with the OEM fixed wing. Mine had an off/white silicon type sealant smeared around those drain tube rubber seals, and it appears to be done by the factory. The fittings and spoiler have never been removed before, definitely not a dealer solution. I can take a photo if needed?


Pics are always appreciated 
If I dont' locate the leak from the window, the spoiler would have to be on my list of checkpoints. 
Though I would suspect the boot hinge seal first.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

My suggestion. Rip out all the trim panels from the boot and the side trim panels from the rear pasenger area. Place toilet paper right around the perimeter of the boot, and wait. The paper should deform giving an indication of the location and direction of the leak.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> My suggestion. Rip out all the trim panels from the boot and the side trim panels from the rear pasenger area. Place toilet paper right around the perimeter of the boot, and wait. The paper should deform giving an indication of the location and direction of the leak.


Or talkum powder(baby powder). First I'll try to look for a leak by hosing the window. I've read it could take quite some time before it starts to leak. But if I'm lucky (probably not) I'll see the leak. If not I'll put some toilet paper or talkum powder different places and check from time to time.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

No luck finding the leak today. I have e-mailed the dealer and asked if they have experience in dealing with leaks on TT's.
I used my high pressure washer and hosed the car everywhere, even in the wheel arches. I found some grommets in the boot I plan to seal, but I'm pretty sure the leak aren't from those because my car was very wet when I came home from London last desember. Indicating that the leak is caused by the rain and not water under the car when driving.

Has anyone here had their car in for a water leak search? Any idea of the price?

I have removed some panels and the rear seat and pulled up the carpet a bit to dry it.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Perhaps you should rent a smoke machine and put it in the car. Then check where the smoke comes out. :wink:


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Olsens said:


> No luck finding the leak today. I have e-mailed the dealer and asked if they have experience in dealing with leaks on TT's.
> I used my high pressure washer and hosed the car everywhere, even in the wheel arches. I found some grommets in the boot I plan to seal, but I'm pretty sure the leak aren't from those because my car was very wet when I came home from London last desember. Indicating that the leak is caused by the rain and not water under the car when driving.
> 
> Has anyone here had their car in for a water leak search? Any idea of the price?
> ...


Dealer didn't have experience with water leaks on TT. Weird since my city has the most rain in the country. 
I'm getting pretty sick of this, so now I'm going to attack mode. I figured I have to try to check/seal leaks under the front window.

Hopefully the water in the boot is just from condensation and the leak is only in the front.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

If its coming in from the front window (which i personally doubt) if you remove the pastic trim that you lift your foot over, then the lower Apillar plastic trim, lift the carpet up you should be in with a change of checking for leaks. I looks as though you need patience with your particular leak and strip out as much inertior trim as you can to get a handle on this leak.

I assume there will be some type of drainage holes infront of the window, check for leaves in there perhaps. GLuck


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Removed the vipers and the plastic cover.
The vipers were seriously stuck. Be patient and wiggle them a lot. Don't pry them up by using a hammer or something similar!!
The plastic panel was easy to remove and clip back on.

I almost removed the whole viper assembly to get to the plastic covers underneath.
I sealed the two black plastic covers you see on the next pics with sillicone. Should be no leaks from here now.





Pic of drain. It was not blocked. 


Rigt side( left side if you look towards the windshield) i removed the plastic cover.


Under the cover:


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Thinking about your problem Olsens, I started thinking the following: Your car may have been involved in an accident at some stage. I was thinking so because of the state of the door behind the door card.

Now I wonder: perhaps some rubber cap is missing behind the plastic covers of the sills. That would allow water to enter the sills, which eventually may end up under the carpet. It's just a thought.

Another weak point can be the rubber seal of the small window behind the door. The weak point could be all the way at the end of the triangle. Water could find its way in the tiny gap between the aluminium arch and the rubber seal. And then into the car because of a not fully functional seal of the window: check with the panel removed.

I also remember the door seal being a bit weak at the lock catch side, at the height where the window starts.

You checked underneath the rear seat too?


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Thinking about your problem Olsens, I started thinking the following: Your car may have been involved in an accident at some stage. I was thinking so because of the state of the door behind the door card.
> 
> Now I wonder: perhaps some rubber cap is missing behind the plastic covers of the sills. That would allow water to enter the sills, which eventually may end up under the carpet. It's just a thought.
> 
> ...


Not sure what you mean by rubber cap behind the covers of the sills. 
I don't think the car has had any damage to the sides. (I've had an accident at the rear right side but it shouldn't affect the left side)
I've checked the small window seal. Couldn't confirm a leak there. 
Under the back seat it's pretty dry. I did see some water there at some point, but only one time.

I'm still trying to find out if the water in the boot is because of a leak in the back(or side) or if it's condensation caused by a leak in the front.

It's supposed to rain this weekend so hopefully it will now stay dry after the job I did today.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmmm... since you mention an accident repair at the back... Did you confirm that the rectangular hole in this picture above the exhaust










is properly closed by a contraption of ventilation flaps? These openings exist at both sides.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

number 22 in the bottom picture is a cap that is behind the side skirt. I was suggesting that it may have gone missing because of some accident repair. But if no one has been close there, then it's probably still in place


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Pretty sure the ventilation flaps are ok. I'm positive it's only the left side of the car that is leaking. The damage I had was on the right side and higher up on the car. I backed into a fence or something high up.

I will check the cap tomorrow if I have enough panels etc taken off.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't find the number 22 plug. I think it's hidden under the panel beneath the triangle window. Haven't taken that panel off. It's a pretty big cover and I'm not sure how to take it off. Don't want to break anything.


----------



## Mattjin (Aug 18, 2013)

Are you positive about the spoiler seal? I had two remove my fixed spoiler twice to reseal it properly. First time I thought I had it sealed but the garden hose didn't agree and filled the area under the battery with water. Eventually solved it and stopped all of the ingress.

My spoiler (second hand) did not come with the rubber seal. I tried buying one through the dealer but they say it is not a separate part. Black mastic sealant solved that problem.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Olsens said:


> Can't find the number 22 plug. I think it's hidden under the panel beneath the triangle window. Haven't taken that panel off. It's a pretty big cover and I'm not sure how to take it off. Don't want to break anything.


Perhaps it's better to check this one from the inside out, as in removing the side panel next to the rear seat.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Olsens said:
> 
> 
> > Can't find the number 22 plug. I think it's hidden under the panel beneath the triangle window. Haven't taken that panel off. It's a pretty big cover and I'm not sure how to take it off. Don't want to break anything.
> ...


Yes, that's the panel I haven't taken off and don't know how to. Any experience taking it off?


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Mattjin said:


> Are you positive about the spoiler seal? I had two remove my fixed spoiler twice to reseal it properly. First time I thought I had it sealed but the garden hose didn't agree and filled the area under the battery with water. Eventually solved it and stopped all of the ingress.
> 
> My spoiler (second hand) did not come with the rubber seal. I tried buying one through the dealer but they say it is not a separate part. Black mastic sealant solved that problem.


Not 100%. Do you know where the water would enter the car if it was leaking?
Do you know how to take off the spoiler? If it's easy i would love to take it off and seal it with silicone just in case.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Olsens said:


> Yes, that's the panel I haven't taken off and don't know how to. Any experience taking it off?


No hands on experience, but I vaguely remember a topic here on the forum describing it. The lower half of the rear seat has to come out (pull up at the front) and the side panel is just fixed with clips. I'd say start pulling at the door side, near the carpet. Be aware of the wires to the speakers.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Olsens said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's the panel I haven't taken off and don't know how to. Any experience taking it off?
> ...


Rear seat is already out. I don't want to pull off the panel before I know exactly how it is fitted. Because everything in this damn car breaks when I touch it. The plastic gets hard over the years and break easily.


----------



## Mattjin (Aug 18, 2013)

Olsens said:


> Mattjin said:
> 
> 
> > Are you positive about the spoiler seal? I had two remove my fixed spoiler twice to reseal it properly. First time I thought I had it sealed but the garden hose didn't agree and filled the area under the battery with water. Eventually solved it and stopped all of the ingress.
> ...


Open the hatch. Take the two screws out from inside the handle. Pull on the trim and it will come off, it only has spring slips holding it on. You will find many 10mm nuts holding the wing on, and one connector for the motor.

As suggested, I would put toilet or kitchen paper inside the hatch after the trim is removed, close and then soak the hatch and wing area with a hose. If the paper gets wet the wing is the culprit. Mastic sealant is non-hardening and will remove easily later if needed. Silicon will seal hard and you might never get that wing out again.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Mattjin said:


> Olsens said:
> 
> 
> > Mattjin said:
> ...


Thank you! I will check this out when I get the chance.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone know if the hole beside the drain in this pic is supposed to be sealed with a plug? Any idea where the water that runs into this hole ends up? (the hole is on both sides of the car next to the drain under the windshield.)


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Olsens said:


> Anyone know if the hole beside the drain in this pic is supposed to be sealed with a plug? Any idea where the water that runs into this hole ends up? (the hole is on both sides of the car next to the drain under the windshield.)


Two options: 
1. If you think that it may be one of these holes use like a plastic funnel and direct a jug of water just down one hole and see where it comes out (hopefully on to the ground)

2. Zoom your photo out so we can get a better idea of where this is (esp left or right of the car for example), and if you can see it without taking the car to bits I will check tomorrow for you.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

the minty1 said:


> Olsens said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if the hole beside the drain in this pic is supposed to be sealed with a plug? Any idea where the water that runs into this hole ends up? (the hole is on both sides of the car next to the drain under the windshield.)
> ...


The pic is taken just beneath the windshield on the right side of the car(left side looking towards the windshield).
The hole is not visible without taking off the vipers and the panel under the windshield. (Maybe visible if you lift the plastic panel. It might help sticking a camera in and take a pic.)
More pics in this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=184059&start=15
You see a similar hole and drain on the other side of the car.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe mine has them too. There's asimilar hole not far from there in the firewall.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

The panel beside the rear seat is now off. Duct taped the hose to a ladder. No signs of a leak yet.(on the driver side lhd, might have to do the same on the right side later)
I' going to leave the hose there for a few hours. I've placed toilet paper all over the inside to detect leaks.

If I don't find the leak, I have to dry the carpet and wait for it to get wet again. If it stays dry it might have been a poor seal around the front window, which is now replaced, AGAIN. 
If it gets wet I have to remove the carpet around the pedals and under the glove compartment.

The eternal quest continues.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

If you have the lower a-trims off and the foamy bit under the dash, you should be able to see what is happening with a leak at the front. Also you can take off the side trim along the centre consule which will assist in lifting the carpet back a bit.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Success!! One leak found!! Might be more. But finally I found something. 
Check it out: 
This is between the side window and the triangle window. Leaking at the top and dripping down all the way to the door sill and in underneath the carpet.

Not sure how to fix it though.
I'm hosing the same area on the other side of the car now. 
The leaking side(right side) has an old door seal. The left side door seal is about 6 months old.

Does anyone know if the rear foot wells are connected? So the left side can get wet if the right side gets wet?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

There is a bit of an transmission (Quattro) tunnel between the left and the right. So I guess it's not easy for water to travel from one side to the other.

This leaking point is a known one, but more in the sense of wind noise and only for the early production models.

I'm not sure at this stage what to do best. Buy a new seal, remove the entire assembly (including the metal bit between the two windows) or just to use black or transparent kit to seal the whole thing from the inside.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> There is a bit of an transmission (Quattro) tunnel between the left and the right. So I guess it's not easy for water to travel from one side to the other.
> 
> This leaking point is a known one, but more in the sense of wind noise and only for the early production models.
> 
> I'm not sure at this stage what to do best. Buy a new seal, remove the entire assembly (including the metal bit between the two windows) or just to use black or transparent kit to seal the whole thing from the inside.


And the tunnel is there even if I don't have quattro?
I hope this is the only leak. I'm going to try sealing it with a black sealant. If the leak stops, I'll wait to see if it stays dry.

At least finally I found something. Celebration tonight!!  hehe.

Ps: the panel where the seatbelts go in was easy to remove. Not sure if they will be as easy to fit back on, but hopefully it will go okay.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Olsens said:


> And the tunnel is there even if I don't have quattro?


Yup, exhaust runs through there too.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Olsens said:
> 
> 
> > And the tunnel is there even if I don't have quattro?
> ...


Nice. Then it's possible that it"s only the right side that is leaking. The driveway is slightly lower on the left side of the car. 
I hoooope this is the only leak. Will try to seal it tomorrow.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

Olsens said:


> And the tunnel is there even if I don't have quattro?
> I hope this is the only leak. I'm going to try sealing it with a black sealant. If the leak stops, I'll wait to see if it stays dry.
> 
> At least finally I found something. Celebration tonight!!  hehe.
> ...


Great you finally found something. Fairly coming in. 
Slight wild card here:
I would contact Audi about it for suggestions to see if they have seen it before. 
Possibly check window alignment spacing compared to the other door. 
Replace door seal

Take your time putting the trim back on to ensure the clips go in right. Note the spacing at the top edge where the seatbelt is that it is in the same as the other sidetrim. I had a couple of goes to get this on right.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What a pantomime. Hope you're on the way to sorting it. Respect for your patience.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Not confirmed sealed yet, but SUCCESS today!
I removed the trim on the inside and sealed the window on the inside and outside. Hopefully it is sealed now and my car will remain dry!

Here's what i did:

Removed the trim piece directly over the rear seats. It is fitted with regular spring clips.
(the tube on the top right is by the right boot hinge. I removed the thightener for the c-pillar trim, was located where you see the white thing at the end of the trim in this pic)


Then I gently pulled on the c-pillar trim and it came off. 
NOTE: Some cars have a clip that has to be pulled forwards to release. If you have that type of clip you have to remove the side panel in the boot and unscrew the screws under the parcelshelf bracket. And then pull on the trim to release all the clips. Then the clip closest to the front of the car has to be moved towards the front of the car.



I pulled of the rubber seal around the door:



Then I sealed the window on the inside and outside with silicone.

Outsidethere is more silicone behind the rubber seal)



Inside:
(yes I know it doesn't look pretty)


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Good pictures. So the bond between the glass en the metal strip is all OK? Just asking.

Plus again just asking: are you sure this leak is the effective leak when it rains? I mean, the water you were spraying against the car may have come from an 'unusual' angle. I'm honestly surprised that this would be the spot for the leak when it rains.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Good pictures. So the bond between the glass en the metal strip is all OK? Just asking.
> 
> Plus again just asking: are you sure this leak is the effective leak when it rains? I mean, the water you were spraying against the car may have come from an 'unusual' angle. I'm honestly surprised that this would be the spot for the leak when it rains.


I have no idea. But I'll find out when the seal is dry. If it doesn't leak when I hose the car it will be a good sign.
I really really hope this is the only leak. But I have to wait to find out.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

It's been raining today and the right footwell behind the seat is wet again. At least now I know that the water enters on the right side. 
Will do some more sealing when I get the chance.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you drive? As in, could it be coming from the underside?
Shame there is still a leak. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You may also want to check the body seal (between body and door) at the hinge side. There is a joint between one type of rubber and another. This joint may not be smooth enough to actually make things water tight.

What you then also want to check is where the water goes that comes from the side window. It drips down into a gutter like construction. Behind the small black triangle near the side mirror it can fall into the door, or pass downwards at the outside of the door. While passing down there (so in the area of the hinges) it can find it's way inside the cabin through this not so smooth joint that I described above.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Did you drive? As in, could it be coming from the underside?
> Shame there is still a leak. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Pretty sure it's because of the rain. The first time i noticed the wet carpet was when I came back from a trip to London last christmas and the car was parked the whole time.

I will seal more around the window. I have toilet paper everywhere inside now to see if I can determine if the leak I found actually is the leak.

Edit: just checked. So far no signs of leaking from the window. 
Next plan of attack: out with the seat and lift up the damn carpet to see exactly where the water is coming in. Will drive around with no seat and put baby powder on the sills and floor to see where the water runs.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

see the remainder of my post for a additional suggestion  I edited it. :wink:


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> see the remainder of my post for a additional suggestion  I edited it. :wink:


Thanks. I will check it out. 
But I can't see any water on the door sill. So if it leaks in at the hinge side of the door it would have to run under the trim. 
This will be visible when i remove the seat and carpet.

The water seems to collect in the rear corner of the footwell, closest to the window.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't remember if I dried the carpet before sealing the rear side window.
So I dried it up and waited for rain. It's been raining quite a bit lately........ *and the car is dry!!!!!! *

Its not possible to conclude 100% what caused the leak, and I can't be 100% sure the leak is gone but this is a summary of what I have sealed: (hopefully the leak is gone)

- I had a new front windshield put it. The seal around the window could have been broken but I don't know. A tip to check for leaking windshield is to spray the ouside edges of the windshield with soapy water and then use compressed air on the inside. If there is a leak the soapy water will bubble. see video: 



-Under the windshield I sealed one "black box" on each side. See pictures earlier in this thread.
-I sealed every single hole and seal behind the door panels.
-I sealed the side triangle window. See pics earlier in this thread. This was the only place I could actually see it leaking, but only when hosing the window directly.

I would like to give a big thanks to everyone who have helped me!! And sorry to the original thread owner for hijacking the thread :wink:


----------



## black satin (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi!
I noticed this topic when i was looking some advice how to fix water leak in the trunk.
a few days ago i started to do some sub installations and noticed that there was some water under the battery.
I adjusted the stop rubbers and checked the tightness of the trunk sealing.
I still have side trims and trunk cover upper trims installed but everything at bottom of the trunk are removed.
i did not noticed any water coming from anywhere.
Next thing is to remove the trim panels at trunk cover and right side of the trunk.
My question is that can some one explain with simplified English where was the leak at the first page posts.. somewhere at lower corner on triangle window?? how can i check it... is it possible to seal from outside and does the leaking spoiler mounting plate occur if i remove the trim panel and spray some water over it and same time monitoring it in the boot..
Just for the note. the spoiler is not the original, it has replaced with ABT wing and motor is removed.. and the car is fully painted with hot rod black so the window seals and maybe the triangle windows are removed because of the paint job.
PS. sorry for spelling mistakes..this is not my native language.


----------



## craigttp (Aug 30, 2012)

Arne said:


> Have you tried adjusting the "rubber stoppers" at the rear of the boot lid? If they are not set correct, it might be the boot lid does not seal properly all arround?


this sorted it for me, on my roadster, had huge lakes in the bottom of the boot.


----------



## black satin (Jan 5, 2014)

I solved my water problem today... i think.
I removed all linings and trim panels at the trunk and i also removed the spoiler.
Then my wife spayed water everywhere and when she put the water nozzle almost touch with spoiler attach plate, the water starts to drip inside..
So next step is to remove the mounting plate and seal it better.. let´s hope it helps..
I did´t locate any leaks near by triangle window.. thank god


----------



## black satin (Jan 5, 2014)

Today i removed spoiler mounting plate and sealed it.
Then all the installations and now let's pray....


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

sounds like you've solved it.


----------



## RichardTT3.2 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have had the same problem with a very different source.

I read the post about someone having a leak near the rear triangle and when I poured water over this section (with a kettle - didnt work with a hose for some reason) it started leaking so I thought eureka this is the source.

However when the Autoglass came to change it he first asked me to pour water over the fuel cap - closed and unclosed. Bingo.

The drain pipe inside the cap was fine but around the rim there is apparently another drainage tube which drains the car inbetween the rear panel and the boot.

The boot section had a seam which wasnt joined properly. The garage I took it too said from what he could see this would have been an ommision when the car was first built. Has there been a recall for this issue?

Anyway his solution was to plug the drainage tube up with silcone (again not the one in the cap but underneath the cap rim which you can only access by removing it.

This will result in a little water draining on the outside from the cap rim but I can live with that.

Going to pick it up now. Fingers crossed thats the end of it!!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The manual only mentions one drainage pipe that goes from the lowest point of the fuel cup into the wheel well and it's a transparent plastic hose. The only other 'pipe' there is is the one for the release cable for opening the aluminium fuel flap. The manual doesn't clearly show where that one ends up, but I do know there is an emergency release cable for the fuel flap inside the boot, behind the opening for remover the rear light cluster.

:?


----------

